# Abertura cerradura electrica



## xevi05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola, necesito un poco de ayuda con la abertura de una cerradura electrica de un portero automatico.

Tengo este portero T4ML - PE295/1AL de la marca GOLMAR.

El caso es que es una casa unifamiliar y el constructor puso la apertura en una puerta exterior, dejó sin conectar una interior que tambien estaba preparada para su abertura, con una cerradura de la marca CISA, esta ultima está pensada para que con un solo pulso de 1 segundo aprox. se queda abierta hasta que la puerta se abra y al cerrarse de nuevo queda bloqueada.

Pues bien el problema que tengo es que el portero no es capaz de excitar con suficiente fuerza el electroiman de la puerta interior.

Incluso he probado poner un nuevo cable con mas seccion por si este era el problema.

No se como deberia hacerlo, ya que incluso he probado poner un relé y no es capaz de excitarlo.

Como dato adicional, cuando el portero no está dando señal de abertura tengo casi 10v, eso es normal?

Que circuito se os ocurre, a mi por lo pronto solo pienso en algun circuito con operacionales o algo similar.

Saludos


----------



## jol45 (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola  Xevi05

               Es cierto que las cerraduras electricas del tipo que tu mencionas requieren cables gruesos para una distancia algo mayor, y, si es mucha la distancia no funciona (100 o mas Metros), para poner un rele requiere poner el transformador y el rele cerca de la cerradura,
       Años atras diseñe un circuito muy sencillo para esta situacion, lo voy a buscar y lo enviare en los proximos dias. 

                   Saludos

Debo decir que el montaje mecanico de la cerradura es muy importante, el pestillo debe moverse libremente sin rozar, probar con la llave si se acciona facil,

             saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2011)

xevi05 dijo:


> Hola, necesito un poco de ayuda con la abertura de una cerradura electrica de un portero automatico.
> 
> Tengo este portero T4ML - PE295/1AL de la marca GOLMAR.
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, bueno un dato importante seria saber que tipo de actuador acciona el pestillo de la puerta que comentas. Me refiero si  es alimentado con continua o alterna y en base a ello ver como proseguir.
Quizas el portero NO puede actuar al dispositivo, ya que la fuente de alimentacion simplemente se cae.


----------



## jol45 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola Xevi05.

             Como lo prometido es deuda, adjunto circuito para Chapas electricas,
Se debe instalar lo mas proximo a la chapa posible, o al menos usar cable de 1 ó 105 mm entre el circuito y la chapa.
            Si la alimentacion de tu sistema es de corriente continua debes preocuparte de la polaridad,  esto funciona como un acumulador de corriente. al apretar el pulsador se comiensa a cargar el condensador hasta que el voltaje supera los 10 V del Zener y dispara el Triac. repitiendo la descarga de acuerdo al tiempo que se demore en cargar el condensador nuevamente lo que habitualmente es menos que un segundo, la cerradura no sonara como chicharra sino con golpes secos por cada descarga.
          Espero que te sirva.

                            Saludos

Quiero agregar que.
      Aqui en Chile las Cerraduras electricas mas comunes eran de Marca Scaime, y usan un transformador de 10 V ac y son de relativa alta impedancia que al operar la cerradura Baja su voltaje a 6 V Aprox. por eso se nesecitan cables gruesos en todo el circuito hacia la cerradura, y si hay mucha distancia el cable deberia ser muy grueso ( 2.5 o mas millimetros de seccion), debido a eso diseñé el circuito.

                     Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2011)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola Xevi05.
> 
> Como lo prometido es deuda, adjunto circuito para Chapas electricas,
> Se debe instalar lo mas proximo a la chapa posible, o al menos usar cable de 1 ó 105 mm entre el circuito y la chapa.
> ...



Hola Amigo, querras decir BAJA IMPEDANCIA,   por ese motivo la fuente decae o no es suficiente, ahora dada la seccion de cable de esa magnitud!, cuanto consume el dispositivo?


----------



## jol45 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola Roberto.

        El transformador tiene un voltaje en vacio  de 10 VAC y BAJA a 6  Vac al conectar la cerradura (medidos en los bornes del transformador), lo que significa que la resistencia interna del transformador es alta, lo que a mi entender es alta impedancia.  No recuerdo haber medido la corriente ya que en aquella epoca yo no disponia de instrumento para medir mas de 300 mA (tester comun).
       Quizas no exprese bien el que al bajar el voltaje en el transformador el sistema no puede darse el gusto de tener perdidas en linea.

           Saludos

Y esto sucedia en todos los tranformadores nuevos, no era que alguno hubiera fallado


----------



## xevi05 (Ago 11, 2011)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y el interés.
Disculpad el no haber respondido antes, pero pensaba que el foro me notificaria las respuestas por mail (acabo de darme cuenta que debia marcarlo, si asi lo queria, no es por defecto) y pensaba que nadie habia respondido.

El problema era multiple.
1 - Este portero no debe de entregar demasiada potencia a la cerradura.
2 - La cerradura de mi puerta tiene una impedancia bajisima, 3Ω ( la habitual de "chicharra 15Ω), con lo que posiblemente el portero se protegia de un supuesto corto.
3 - El relé que habia probado era DC, pensé que sin el rectificador si actuaba lo veria abrir y cerrar los 50 hz, pero no fue así, problema tambien de la poca potencia que entregaba el portero, directo a la fuente iba a toda leche.

Así que hice la prueba poniendo el relé con un rectificador y funciona, con lo cual ahora le doy al boton y abre, chicharra, pero abre.

Gracias jol45 por el circuito, la verdad es que tal vez lo intente aplicar, asi de esa forma la cerradura funcione como debe, con un solo disparo y a la larga se averie menos, hare pruebas a ver que tal.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola! Tengo un problema con una cerradura también. He comprado un kit de fuente ininterrumpida de 12VDC, para tener la cerradura funcionando todo el tiempo, aún con cortes de suministro eléctrico. He diseñado yo mismo una cerradura con un PAP que me cierra y abre el pestillo, pero lo he sustituido por un pestillo que funciona con 8 a 12VAC. Como verán, el problema radica en que mi fuente entrega 12VDC y necesito pasarla a VAC. ¿Algún circuito para eso? Tengo entendido que esas cerraduras conectadas a VDC se queman, motivo por el cual hay que conectarlas a VAC sí o sí.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 7, 2018)

Hola, creo que sería más fácil conseguir un pestillo a 12VDC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2018)

O sea que el pestillo solo hace la operación de abrir mediante un pulso de unos segundos, estilo solenoide-electroiman ?


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 7, 2018)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 7, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que el pestillo solo hace la operación de abrir mediante un pulso de unos segundos, estilo solenoide-electroiman ?


Ese pestillo tiene una traba que es atraída por un electroiman, efectivamente...  El modelo exacto es el siguiente:


----------

